# Peterborough MMA open amateur Competition



## peterboroughwarriors (May 9, 2010)

WARRIOR gym Peterborough Presents our

1st Amateur open MMA competition

OPEN TO ALL AMATEUR MMA FIGHTERS!

June 6th 2010 9 AM - 4 PM

Categories -73kg -84kg + open weight

FIGHTERS ENTRY FEES

Â£5.00 pre booked

Â£10.00 on the day

RULES

Allowed

Kicks,

Punches

submissions

Not allowed

No Knees

No head shots

No elbows

No kicks to a downed opponent

No leg or

No ankle locks

Full rules available on the day or phone.

If travelling any distance please pre book to avoid disappointment

Refreshments available On the day

For more details,full rules or to pre book

Tel: Peterborough 01733 573273

Unit 22 Benedict Square, Werrington, Peterborough. PE4 6GD

Email: [email protected]


----------

